# [GNOME] brak dźwięków systemowych

## sherszen

Witam,

Kolejne pytanie z serii czego mi brakuje, o czym zapomniałem, czego nie włączyłem. Gentoo jest dość specyficznym systemem i nawet jeśli coś robimy dobrze (nieświadomi, że o czymś zapomnieliśmy), może się zdarzyć tak, że coś nie działa. Tym razem za pewne jest podobnie.

Dodałem flagę pulseaudio, -esd i zrobiłem emerge -uDN -a @world, potem zainstalowałem x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop, pojawiły się jakieś dźwięki w Preferencje -> Dzwięk i gotowe coś się wybrało. Nawet działa.  :Razz:  Ściągnąłem motyw z gnome-look wrzuciłem do /usr/share/sounds i nie mam pojęcia gdzie to wybrać. Pojawiają mi się dźwięki zdarzeń, ale np. logowania i wylogowywania nie ma. Gdzie to można zmienić? Używam gnome-light.

Pozdrawiam

----------

